# Halo Anime



## Maje (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-videogames23-2009jul23,0,5232624.story



> Microsoft is producing seven short films titled "Halo Legends" in the anime style. Five production houses in Japan are handling the physical animation, but Microsoft's creative staff is approving major visual and storytelling decisions, O'Connor said.



http://kotaku.com/5320897/first-images-of-halo-anime

I personally wonder why they felt like it needed to be anime, and not western. I hope the series itself is fully CG like the second image.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

Old news dude Old news. lol Yeah I bet you any money. That microsuck will ruin the time line. This will just be another crap TV show. Just like everything else that comes on TV.


----------



## Maje (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think it's old news until it's out, or talked about on the G4 channel!


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

Maje said:


> I don't think it's old news until it's out, or talked about on the G4 channel!


Probably because there is not enough info about it to be talked about on G4. lol


----------



## Lukar (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good, to me. Art looks a bit iffy, though.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds liek a god-awful idea.  I didn't think that the Halo series could get any shittier, but...yeah.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 23, 2009)

I've played every main series Halo entry. Why people seem to think the narrative is SO GREAT that it needs spinoff novels, possible films, and now an anime is beyond me. The story was ok? I guess? Slightly less bro than Gears, but infinitely more full of itself.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I've played every main series Halo entry. Why people seem to think the narrative SO GREAT that it needs spinoff novels, possible films, and now an anime is beyond me. The story was ok? I guess? Slightly less bro than Gears, but infinitely more full of itself.



This. I liked the story, but I don't want a bunch of side-stories and spin-offs. The trilogy was good, now just leave it be.

But again, I do think the anime will be good. I just don't see a point of it, is all.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

> Halo Anime



NO. JUST NO

The reason they are creating an anime is to appeal to all the anime freaks in North America. CGI is overrated and they know it, but Anime still has a very grand appeal to most of the Asian Americans and weeaboos (People who want to be asian). This is Microsoft trying to market crap to us in a pretty package and they know, people are going to buy into it


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 23, 2009)

I still want my Red vs. Blue animated series.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 23, 2009)

_Sounds_ interesting. That's it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 23, 2009)

oh come on, is halo really THAT great? >.> it will even get its own channel on the xbox dashboard...
maybe its good, we will see about that. but its clearly a cash-in on the franchise.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

Even though I am not into halo,I might watch that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2009)

Could be good.  Depends on when it takes place, I guess.  First image of that link looked pretty cool.  Dunno about the second image.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 24, 2009)

This sound's promising to me. While Halo has the reputation of a dumbed down console shooter, it's actual story and mythos are actually damn good. The entire background lends itself towards a video or even film adaptation.

This looks like it's going to be Animatrix style and cover various of points throughout the Halo timeline.

For those of you bitching about it being anime, who else do you expect to animate it? In North America, digital ink and paint is almost dead. Flash bullshit is what most animation students are taught now and the costs of producing digital ink and paint in North America are much higher.  I'd rather see anime then tweened flash shit.

Besides, most DI&P productions from North America are all animated in Japan and Korea anyway.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 24, 2009)

there is a trailer available now: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-debut-halo-legends/53158
looks pretty decent.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> there is a trailer available now: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-debut-halo-legends/53158
> looks pretty decent.



Oh, man.  That looks pretty great.  The Production I.G. one looks to be my favorite style so far.

Edit: Actually I like the one by Bones as well.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 24, 2009)

Love the look of it so far, they got the feel down-pat and the music.
The story is the best thing about Halo, not the games and definitely not the online.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 24, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Love the look of it so far, they got the feel down-pat and the music.
> The story is the best thing about Halo, not the games and definitely not the online.



i always thought the halo soundtrack is a bit boring with the exception of a few pieces. but the music in the trailer sounds very nice!
im really curious to see how this turned out now^^


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i always thought the halo soundtrack is a bit boring with the exception of a few pieces. but the music in the trailer sounds very nice!
> im really curious to see how this turned out now^^



The beginning of that trailer's music seemed like it was ripped from the "From the Earth to the Moon" soundtrack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhZhzt1rh7o

Still I'm surprising myself to say I'm actually interested.


----------



## Maje (Jul 24, 2009)

I just hope that the story does more then focus on the unstoppable Masterchief juggernaut. That's boring. I want to see some characters that I worry about dying.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 24, 2009)

Maje said:


> I just hope that the story does more then focus on the unstoppable Masterchief juggernaut. That's boring. I want to see some characters that I worry about dying.


He's just lucky. ;3


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 24, 2009)

Bones,IG Protuction, and Toe Animation yeah they did some good Animations.


----------

